# RAF Daws Hill, January 2015



## urbexdevil (Jun 5, 2015)

Loved this one, can't believe I didn't hear about it sooner! Mega early start after meeting with the usual urbex buddies, it didn't take us long to make out way in and spend the best part of the day there. The icing on the cake being the bunker, not that we could get inside...

We didn't manage to find the theater that everyone keeps posting about though.





































Icing on the cake!


----------



## krela (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice that, cheers.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice one! Lots of nice little finds there. I too didn't find the theatre, although when I got home I spotted a building on Bing Maps that I missed on site. Oh well we'll never know now! 
Excellent report, thanks for sharing


----------



## alexjwing (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice photos... This is only 10 minutes from where I live.. Is this section of the base open to the public or do you have to know of someone on the base?


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 5, 2015)

It's not open to the public...


----------



## urbexdevil (Jun 5, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one! Lots of nice little finds there. I too didn't find the theatre, although when I got home I spotted a building on Bing Maps that I missed on site. Oh well we'll never know now!
> Excellent report, thanks for sharing



Still haven't figured it out myself, the place is that big I can't put my finger where we did and didn't go!



alexjwing said:


> Nice photos... This is only 10 minutes from where I live.. Is this section of the base open to the public or do you have to know of someone on the base?





UrbanX said:


> It's not open to the public...



:biglaugh:


----------



## mookster (Jun 5, 2015)

By the time you got there the theatre was probably gone, the demolition crews were assembling themselves when I visited in November and were chomping through it at a fair old rate soon after.


----------



## urbexdevil (Jun 5, 2015)

mookster said:


> By the time you got there the theatre was probably gone, the demolition crews were assembling themselves when I visited in November and were chomping through it at a fair old rate soon after.



In the words of a Hyneman, "well there's your problem!".


----------



## ajarb (Jun 5, 2015)

This picture is screwing with my head, I've decided the photo is at an angle, or is the building sinking!!!


urbexdevil said:


> Icing on the cake!


----------



## Rubex (Jun 5, 2015)

Fantastic post. That court still looks usable if it wasn't for the rubble lol


----------



## HughieD (Jun 5, 2015)

Interesting stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## urbexdevil (Jun 5, 2015)

ajarb said:


> This picture is screwing with my head, I've decided the photo is at an angle, or is the building sinking!!!



But the trees are straight 

Muahaha!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 6, 2015)

Great shots,I think the cat is awesome.


----------



## KM Punk (Jun 13, 2015)

Awesome stuff
cheers for sharing


----------

